# Any tips?



## SMDave (Jan 11, 2008)

I hope to get out tomorrow, fishing either Lake Carnegie or the D&R Canal (probably the canal). The water is probably around 40 or 50 degrees (50 at MOST), and will probably be pretty stained from the rain today. Any tips for baits? I hope to try a jig and pig, carolina rig, jerkbait, and spinnerbait. Oh and a shakeyhead rig too. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Jim (Jan 11, 2008)

jig and pig is killing them up here this time of year. Im shocked at how much fishing people are doing this time of year up here.


----------



## little anth (Jan 11, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Don,t forget the SWEET BEAVER or the SMALLIE BEAVER, texas rigged, other than that sounds like u got it covered.


 i would give this a try also throw some jigs too. fish slow!!!


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 12, 2008)

If the water is anything like the water in our local canal, I would go with anything pink. Especially if the water is stained or muddy. Or like Jim said, Jig & Pig. Its been working for the winter bass.


----------

